# Accidently pureed zucchini



## Caddylilah (Jul 20, 2016)

I'm not sure if this is the best forum, but as a health conscious vegetarian I know I can use the 2 cups of accidental zuchini puree, but what is your favorite? I'm not a huge fan of sweets and can't bake without closely following a recipe, but wouldn't mind a great   treat if it's worth it. I also made a bunch of soup so I'd rather not add 4 more cups to eat. The intention was fritters.I don't kids or friend who do so no baby food. Does anyone have an unusual favorite recipe using a lot of zuchini puree?


----------



## blissful (Jul 20, 2016)

I do not have a favorite for accidentally pureed zucchini. We do not allow the use of unauthorized kitchen appliances for crimes such a pureeing zucchini.

I have two ideas.
Cook this up and season lightly for baby food. You may have to come up with a baby to use this. Approximate time to prepare: 9 months
or
Strain the puree, taking out most of the water. 2 cups will end up being only 1/2 cup of solids. Add that to a stir fry, casserole, or soup. Approximate time to prepare: 15-30 minutes.
Good luck.


----------



## Cheryl J (Jul 20, 2016)

Welcome to Discuss Cooking, Caddylilah. 

The pureed zucchini should freeze well until you decide what you want to do with it.  We have a vegetarian or two here on the board, maybe they'll see this and weigh in with some ideas.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jul 20, 2016)

Hi, Caddy. Welcome to Discuss Cooking 

Here are a couple suggestions:

http://www.epicurious.com/recipes/food/views/corn-and-zucchini-salad-with-feta-51242120

http://www.foodandwine.com/recipes/herbed-zucchini-feta-fritters

Hope this helps.


----------



## Josie1945 (Jul 21, 2016)

Hi Caddylilah
   Welcome to DC

Josie


----------



## medtran49 (Jul 21, 2016)

Zucchini bread, cake made with zucchini, though you'll have to be aware of the moisture difference since both usually use grated and pureed are likely to be wetter.  Stir it into spaghetti sauce.  Cook some carrots enough to puree and swirl them together for an interesting side dish (think marbled cake type pattern).


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jul 21, 2016)

I believe that zucchini has a mild enough flavor to be used in home-made veggie juice cocktails, along with maybe some nasturtium leaves, a little cabbage, fresh tomato (with the skins), carrot, and seasoned with salt and peppers (mild or hot as you prefer).  Add ice into the blender and let it rip until all is smooth.

You could play with the veggie combinations to use with the zucchini.

As far as soups go, use the pureed zucchini to thin out a good roux, adding some diced broccoli stems, or chopped asparagus.  Season with a little thyme, garlic, and salt.

Hope that tickles the creative cells in your brain.  Be inspired.  Think outside the box.  Make zucchini bread that's savory instead of sweet.  Use it as the liquid in home-made pasta, or flatbreads such as flour tortillas.  Let it dry, pulverize it into powder, and combine it with flour to make all kinds of noodles, dumplings, etc.

As a last resort, throw it at a stray cat to drive him/her away, or add it to your compost pile.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Janet H (Jul 21, 2016)

Accidentally puree some tomatoes and celery as well.  Combine with zucchini, salt and pepper and add vodka.  Pour over ice


----------



## Caddylilah (Jul 21, 2016)

I'd never considered a bloody mix!! It might be a little viscous but my partner drinks bloody marys religiously and the weekend is coming up. I have an impromptu birthday party for a dear friend so I may hide it some in brownies just to get rid of it. Someone also recommended a dip with tahini and garlic (not hummus). I'll try them out and report back. Awesome forum may I add. Thanks all!!


----------



## Caddylilah (Jul 21, 2016)

Maybe a zuchini Mac and cheese? It's a little toohot here for that now but it's safely in the fridge as we speak.


----------

